# Pixel Pony Show :D



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I shall enter :]

Best Bareback








Water Photo [sorry it is a tab blurry]








Favorite Show Moment [hope it doesn't have to be in the show ring]








Most Beautiful Horse








Best Foal Shot








Best Action Shot








Most Unusual Photo









Show Jumping/XC [which ever you prefer it to be since it isn't in an arena]




Worst Fall & Funniest Fall [funniest is the first fall in the video, worst is the second one]





That is all I got since most of my videos are a bunch of categories all mashed together.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

- Favorite Show Moment (English Or Western)
- Cutest Pony
- Most Beautiful Horse
- Best Foal Shot


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Best Action shot








Best water shot











Most unusual









Most beautiful horse









Best trail










Bareback


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

subbing. will enter when I've uploaded some videos to youtube


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

VIDEO CLASSES -
- Western Gaming (Barrels, Gymkhana)




- English Classes (Show Jumping, XC, Dressage)




- Worst Fall




- Funniest Fall





PHOTO CLASSES -
These are attached, should be in order.
- Best Bareback
- Favorite Show Moment (English Or Western)
- Cutest Pony
- Most Beautiful Horse
- Best Action Shot


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

-Water Photo
-Most Beautiful
-Action Shot 
-Favorite Show Moment
-Best Bareback
-Most unusual
-Cutest Pony

AAAAND

-English Classes (Stadium)


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Cutest Pony:*










*Best Bareback:*










* Action Shot:*











*Beautiful Horse:*











*Trail:*











*Unusual:*


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

LOVE the picture of Johnny with his tongue hanging out! I just really love Johnny to be honest... I want him. hahahaha I wish I was judging this contest, Johnny would win in every category possible!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> LOVE the picture of Johnny with his tongue hanging out! I just really love Johnny to be honest... I want him. hahahaha I wish I was judging this contest, Johnny would win in every category possible!


lol, Acctually, that one is Grace...


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

They look so much alike! I want them both. But I really love Johnny. Wow, the same star and everything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I was just curious when the shows due date is?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Woopsies, Gidget, I forgot.

November 20th it shall be closed then. I'll remember that date best.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

Best foal
most unusual
best show moment-can i give a back story? ok here goes: day before event at chatthills started my friend and i walked xc course. when we got back this is what we saw. truely magical...
Best action shot- sorry it's not croped. that is me btw.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics everyone!
1st: Pony
2nd:Cutest horse
3rd:Water
4th:Unusual


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Most unusual, Tuffy and me (kinda)


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

In this order: 

Best Bareback
Favorite Show Moment (English Or Western)
Cutest Pony
Most Beautiful Horse
Best Action Shot 









































Edited Music Video


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

It should be in Order.

- Cutest Pony
- Most Beautiful Horse
- Best Action shot


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Water Photo (Billy Boy) 








Cutest Pony (Fay)








Most Beautiful Horse(Joker)








Best Foal Shot(Lazuli)








Best Action shot (Scout)








Best Trail Ride(Billy)








Most Unusual Photo(Storm)


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Video 
Trail 




 
Edited Music Video


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

*RESULTS -*

PHOTO CLASSES -
- Best Bareback - Crimson88!
- Water Photo - VanillaBean!
- Favorite Show Moment - BarefootBugsy!
- Cutest Pony - xxisabellaxx!
- Most Beautiful Horse - Lovestory10!
- Best Foal Shot - BillyRox!
- Best Action Shot -BillyRox!
- Best Trail Ride - Gidget!
- Most Unusual Photo - Gidget!

*The Video Classes will have to be judged later on. So sorry, I'm having some internet problems, everytime I try to watch a video my laptop stalls and then freezes. I will be home later tonight to use the desktop. *


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

YAY!! THANKYOU THANKYOU!!! Congrats to everyone else, too.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you!!! yaaaay!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Aw yay! Lol, I knew that white stallion I posted was an eye catcher :wink:


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh Yay Thankyou


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Water Photo
Most beautiful horse
Best Foal shot
Best Action shot
Most Unusual Photo


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Clicked post too quickly


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

most unusual shot


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Sorry didnt realize it was done O.O


----------

